# Moving to South Africa (Shipping Container?)



## MrTshiko (May 27, 2014)

Hello all,

My wife and I will be moving from the US to South Africa in January. We currently live in Washington DC and we will be moving to Johannesburg. I'm assuming we can get a shipping container shipped from Baltimore to either Cape Town or Durban.

Does anyone have any suggestions that are affordable and secure? We would want to ship our two cars and some personal items.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Seven Seas World Wide seems to be a popular one and is also fairly affordable for shipping a few boxes. No idea what they would charge for cars though. Might be cheaper to just sell off your car and buy one in SA, with the current exchange rate and all


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Seven seas is great. Quite a few people on the forum have used them. Their prices are some of the best around, and they have great service. Will take around 3 months through. 

I replied to your other post about shipping your cars.


----------



## ajmtrding (May 18, 2015)

*Shipping Containers*

Need Extra space???New or Used containers can expand your options for extra storage space or can be converted into offices, ablution facilities, classrooms or any other application that you may require. All our containers are in a good wind & water tight condition. Currently we have the following for sale.

-6m & 12m Gp
-Storage Containers
-High Cube Containers
-Side Opening Containers
-Refrigerated Containers
-Insulated Containers
-Flat Rack Containers
-Convertible container

Contact ([email protected]) for more information if interested


----------

